# End Grain Boards for Show



## Tom Smart (Sep 21, 2016)

I was asked by our local Woodcraft to do a class on end grain cutting boards. I've had only 1 student so far, but the instructor discount is great. I have a couple of demo pieces for the class in the store and one of the other instructors is curating a woodworking show at a gallery in Berkley Springs, WV, saw them and asked if I would like to place a few pieces. Well yeah! 

So I've been crashing to put several things together and have to deliver them on Monday. They stay for 5 weeks, unless sold first. I'm now down to the final details, signage and pricing. That last one is the hard part for me. The gallery will take 30%. 

Since I don't have a great imagination, I default to YouTube for inspiration and instruction. If you have ever Googled how to construct an end grain board you have come across MTM Wood. He is the master. A guy in Russia with an expanding YouTube channel, check him out if you have not already. I have tried to copy a few of his designs with mixed success. Here are a few the things headed to WV. 

Plain walnut cubes that sucked up a bunch of bf because of the size and thickness. 




 


MTM inspired brick pattern in walnut and maple.



 


MTM "3D" pattern in maple, walnut and cherry



 

I panicked on that 3D board because the maple and cherry were so close in color there was no distinction. So I made another using sapele for the cherry. Then I placed the one with cherry in the sun to draw it out. After putting the mineral oil on the sapele is too close to the walnut but the cherry looks OK. Oh well....




 

MTM inspired "chaotic" pattern 



 

MTM has more than one chaotic pattern. Here is another. 



 

The chaotic patterns chew up a lot of wood but you can use left overs (I won't say scraps). 

Oh yeah, did a dozen pens for the show as well.

Reactions: Way Cool 20


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2016)

Tom, those are great! MTM does do some incredible boards, I want to try the 3D one at some point. That's awesome about the show, best of luck! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 21, 2016)

Wow. I'm still mainly in edge grain but getting an end grain or two in


----------



## DKMD (Sep 21, 2016)

Those are beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm thinking that chaotic pattern would chew up a lot of tequila if I had to do it!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 21, 2016)

I like the chaotic pattern as well.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice!! I love that chaotic pattern....both of em even...
Nicely done...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2016)

Awesome boards Tom ! The chaotic would make me chaotic

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 22, 2016)

Beautiful boards. I think the brick pattern is my favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 22, 2016)

Super nice boards Tom! I didn't realize you were into boards in such a big way.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2016)

Great job Tom! I haven't tried the chaotic patterns yet. I've done a couple of 3D projects using one of Andrei's 3D patterns. I have my eye on a couple more of his 3D patterns. @Schroedc has a box from me where I did the lid in 3D. It's fun but hard to get perfect. You did a great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 22, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Super nice boards Tom! I didn't realize you were into boards in such a big way.....



Thanks, @barry richardson, I kinda backed into doing these when Woodcraft asked me to do the class after I showed them one I had done. I ran out and bought a bunch of 8/4 wood that is now clogging up my basement shop. Sapele and purple heart were new to me for this type project. The 8/4 purple heart board was 12" x 10ft, THE heaviest board I have ever tried to lift. 



Kevin said:


> Great job Tom! I haven't tried the chaotic patterns yet. I've done a couple of 3D projects using one of Andrei's 3D patterns. I have my eye on a couple more of his 3D patterns. @Schroedc has a box from me where I did the lid in 3D. It's fun but hard to get perfect. You did a great job.



@Kevin, when you try one of his chaotic boards begin with one like the last picture. It is easier and more economical because you don't have to cut at an angle and you can use a bandsaw vs table saw for the intermediate cuts. After the initial glue up I had 3 1/2 panels that were 2" thick x 12 x 18. I ended up with one 9 x 14 x 1 1/4 thick and two small ones less than 1/3 of that, so there is still a lot of wood becoming saw dust. Part of that is probably because I am so anal about my glue joints and over use the drum sander. In my heart I know the clamps will bring them together but if they don't fit perfectly dry I go back to the sander.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow, very nice. I couldn't even begin to think about trying one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 22, 2016)

When the wife is on a diet, so are you. I hate you Tom, everything reminds me of food. Cutting boards cut deep. Sorry, just on edge a bit. They look great, CaN Just imagine what they could be used for.....oh yeah....nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 22, 2016)

You use them to chop up all them vegetables for salads, when you're on a diet!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 23, 2016)

I feel like a vegetable...


----------

